# Surprise in my cat litter ...



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Seems like there are some changes to the cat litter I use ...

Looked like a normal bag to start with ....


when I went to empty it into the tray though ...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oooh I wouldn't mind getting one of those in my bag of litter  beats the freebies in a box of cornflakes


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

What stockist do you use? Is the offer over?


----------



## Tessah (Jun 19, 2013)

Haha cute


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Sweet. 

I once had a surprise in a bag of cat litter, though it wasn't as pleasant as yours. When my Burmese were babies, I cleaned out the tray, but the room still had a lingering odour. Hunted around the room to see if I could find any accidents, but nothing. 

After a few days of putting up with it and sniffing in all the corners wondering where it was coming from I decided to completely empty the tray, sluice it out with boiling water and refill it with fresh litter. 

When I tipped up my bag of litter to refill the tray, several .... erm ..... kitty sausages came out ..... The little beggars had been climbing inside the bag of litter and doing it in there!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Jansheff said:


> Sweet.
> 
> I once had a surprise in a bag of cat litter, though it wasn't as pleasant as yours. When my Burmese were babies, I cleaned out the tray, but the room still had a lingering odour. Hunted around the room to see if I could find any accidents, but nothing.
> 
> ...


I had an old guy who used to pee in the water fountain...never missed either...crack shot, then walked away as tho' it was a perfectly acceptable place to use.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Jansheff said:


> Sweet.
> 
> I once had a surprise in a bag of cat litter, though it wasn't as pleasant as yours. When my Burmese were babies, I cleaned out the tray, but the room still had a lingering odour. Hunted around the room to see if I could find any accidents, but nothing.
> 
> ...


Well at least they were still using the litter I guess


----------

